# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  "Shtatëzani e padëshiruar"!

## DJAL_PELIVAN

E hapa  kete teme nga qe  ndodh  ne shume  raste sot .
Cili do jete reagimi  i  juaj  nese  rastesisht  pa  deshiruar merni  vesh  se  vjen  ne jete femija i  juaj ?

Pershembull !!

Nga  Femrat qe jane  te pa martuara,  kane  nje te  dashur  edhe  rastesisht pa kujdesi ne marredhenie seksuale ngelin  shtatzane ??

Dhe djemte qe bien viktime.

Nje  numer i  madh me histori te tilla eshte :Nje i martuar ka nje te dashur dhe te kjo e fundit vjen femija.
Ose  ne  emigracion me femra te huaja...ndodh  qe ato  femrat qe i kishin kalimtare te momentit  ngelin  shtatzene   pa  deshiruar duke mos patur  pike  ndienje per ate njeri  pasi thjesht e ke pasur te nevojshme per momentin dhe  ai  moment  te jep  pasoja  te metejshme ??

Per Veten  time sme  ka ndodhur ,dhe mos me ndodhte ,por kam  ndier keqardhje per ata/ato qe u  ka ndodhur dhe e vuajne per gjithe  kohen .

----------


## INFINITY©

Po ti cfare mendimi ke?!

----------


## DI_ANA

> Nga  Femrat qe jane  te pa martuara,  kane  nje te  dashur  edhe  rastesisht pa kujdesi ne marredhenie seksuale ngelin  shtatzane ??
> 
> *Dhe djemte qe bien viktime.*


Sa keq po me vika per keta lloj meshkujsh.!!!! :i terbuar: 
"Viktima" qenkan.
Sipas teje fajtore qenka vetem femra?!

----------


## Edna- shpk

Per fat te mire sot ka shume metoda per parandalimin e nje shtazanie te padeshiruar .Ne rastin se femra ngelet shtazane atehere vendimi duhet marre ne marrveshje nga te dyja palet .Nqs duan te jetojne bashke ta sjellin ne jete femijen , nqs jo atehere eshte ne doren e femres ne se do ta mbaje dhe ne kushtet qe ajo ka per  ta rritur . Sic e dime nuk eshte aspak e thjeshte te rritesh nje femije ( kur them keshtu nuk  marr parasysh opinionin ) .

----------


## Adaes

Sido qe te jete situata,nqs kto dy rinj nuk mund te perballojne lindjen e nje femije, ose vetem femra....zgjidhja me e mire ne kto shtatzani te padeshirushme eshte Aborti.

----------


## bombona

eshte nje situata shume delikate,dhe varet nga momenti,se ka njerez qe marrin pergjegjesin e tyre dhe pergjigjen per femijet,po ka dhe nga ata qe e abortojne ose e japin per birsim.un mendoj se me mir eshte te mbash pergjegjesi per veprimet e bera

----------


## Adaes

> eshte nje situata shume delikate,dhe varet nga momenti,se ka njerez qe marrin pergjegjesin e tyre dhe pergjigjen per femijet,po ka dhe nga ata qe e abortojne ose e japin per birsim.un mendoj se me mir eshte te mbash pergjegjesi per veprimet e bera


Mire se mban pergjegjsi,po e zeme se te dy partneret jan kalamaqer per vete,me ca do ta rritesh ate femij,kur ata akoma skan siguruar jetesen ekonomike te tyre.Ose e zeme se partneri mashkull sdo tia dije,si do rritet ai femije pa baba,nga nje nene qe ndoshta ska pune,ska mundsi jetese,ska perkrahje,se te gjith e quajne te perdale perderisa ka mbet shtatzane jashte martese?...sa raste ka qe braktisen femijet neper jetimore,ose me keq ne koshe plehrash?...eshte *gjynah* te sjellesh nje femije ne bote ne kto lloj kushtesh...

----------


## Milkway

> Mire se mban pergjegjsi,po e zeme se te dy partneret jan kalamaqer per vete,me ca do ta rritesh ate femij,kur ata akoma skan siguruar jetesen ekonomike te tyre.Ose e zeme se partneri mashkull sdo tia dije,si do rritet ai femije pa baba,nga nje nene qe ndoshta ska pune,ska mundsi jetese,ska perkrahje,se te gjith e quajne te perdale perderisa ka mbet shtatzane jashte martese?...sa raste ka qe braktisen femijet neper jetimore,ose me keq ne koshe plehrash?...eshte *gjynah* te sjellesh nje femije ne bote ne kto lloj kushtesh...


Per kete duhesh te  ndalosh veten si femra ashtu dhe mashkulli nga aventurat e tilla .

----------


## Adaes

> Per kete duhesh te  ndalosh veten si femra ashtu dhe mashkulli nga aventurat e tilla .


Sot ne bote ca spo ndodh e ca spo te degjojn veshet... Gjths,kur i di kushtet e marredhenies,ose kushtet e jeteses, te perdorin prezervative dyrnjaja,kot sjan shpik ato...Po ca te besh qe truri i vogel ne vend te gabuar....e mbushen pastaj jetimoret e rruget plot me femije te braktisur...

----------


## bombona

jam dakort me xhamine,po dhe ato prinder,nuk duhet ti lene niperit ne jetimore,te pakten deri sa te behen prinderit per pergjegjesi

----------


## Milkway

> Sot ne bote ca spo ndodh e ca spo te degjojn veshet... Gjths,kur i di kushtet e marredhenies,ose kushtet e jeteses, te perdorin prezervative dyrnjaja,kot sjan shpik ato...Po ca te besh qe truri i vogel ne vend te gabuar....e mbushen pastaj jetimoret e rruget plot me femije te braktisur...


Jo une jam i mendimit qe djali gjen nje femer dhe ka pergjithmon , e njejta vlen per vajzen, edhe marredheniet duhen zhvilluar ne mes tyre , por qfare te bejshe qe "modernizimi " ka prish njerzmin qe duhet provuar qdo femer ne rruzull tokesor

----------


## Adaes

> jam dakort me xhamine,po dhe ato prinder,nuk duhet ti lene niperit ne jetimore,te pakten deri sa te behen prinderit per pergjegjesi


Nqs te ka turperu vajza eee?...ku duan tia dijn prinderit me per niper e mbesa...ne Shqiperi jo njeher,kurse jasht vajzat me raste festash i shofin prinderit...

----------


## Milkway

Mendoj se perendimi ka dal prej binarve te jetes , ku nuk respektohen prinderit , ku primare eshte te kesh femra sa me shum ne shtrat , te besh gjera te qmendura sesa te jetosh nje jete te qet dhe te lumtur . 

Me keqardhje nje gje e tille eshte duke u kopjuar edhe ketu , ka femije as klasen e 8 se ka te perfunduar dhe eshte shtatzene :inat , qfare te bejne prinderit e shkret perveq me mbyt kete vajz.

----------


## Adaes

Kshuqe aborti sjell ate qe quhet jo te shkosh per boj fare por deri ne gjysme... te pakten vret nje qenie jo te krijuar mire por nuk vret nje njeri qe jeton ne kushtet makabre,dhe nuk merr mallkimin e ktij njeriu per gjithe jeten...

----------


## Bardhi

Qfare te themi, problemet shoqerore nuk kane nje rregull te zgjidhejes si ne matematike. Ka shume raste qe shtateznia e padeshiruar ndodh si diqka e rastit, ka te tjere raste qe per njerin  eshte e rastit etj. 
Pasi qe nuk vlene nje rregull, qe ju bije te gjitha rasteve ne shtatezani te pa deshiruara atehere duhet te veprohet mvaresishte nga situata. Ne keto raste mire eshte te bisedohet me ndoj njeri qe ju i besoni.
===========================
JU NJE HAP - PUNA DY...

----------


## Milkway

Per mendimin tim nuk ka shtatzani "pa hiri" sepse ne at qaste qe ke shkuar me nje vajz duhesh mi paramendu pasojat , e nese vin pasojat duhesh mi pranu . 

E mira prej te mirave eshte hiq mos me ardh deri te pasojat .

----------


## marjo-x

Kshu e ka kjo pun  5 minuta OHOHO gjith jeta OBOBO

----------


## Earta

> Sido qe te jete situata,nqs kto dy rinj nuk mund te perballojne lindjen e nje femije, ose vetem femra....*zgjidhja me e mire ne kto shtatzani te padeshirushme eshte Aborti*[/B].


wow, krimi zgjidhja me e mire a?

Abortin eshte krim per mu. Ajo krijese (qe sapo niset) s'te ka faj pse ti nuk dite ose ishe i/e pakujdeshm/e gjate seksit, edhe s'kemi hic te drejte t'ia ndalojme jeten. 
(Dikujt mund t'i duket kurrgje, ''hajt se s'bohet nam, eshte ne barke akoma'', ama edhe ne gjithsecili ishim ne barke, po te na mbysnin aty, natyrisht s'do ishim sot ktu.)

Perkunder problemeve te medha qe kisha has, une s'do abortoja ne asnje menyre. Edhe nese s'do e donte babai i tij atij femije, NP isha bo vete babë edhe nanë per fmijen tim :buzeqeshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

Eshte vertet e mahnitshme te shohesh se sa ka perparuar rinia shqiptare kur lexon se si aborti qenka bere sikur po heq nje dhemb....WOWWWWWWW  :i ngrysur: 
Megjithate femra te tilla me mire qe i abortojne keto femije sepse thjesht fakti qe keta femije do rriteshin me nje nene te tille do te ishte denim me vdekje. 

Sa per mashkullin qe ti PELIVAN na e paske bere viktim, how about you guys keep it inside your pants or if you can't, then be a MAN.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Per cdo problem ka nje zgjidhje , pastaj ska kurr dicka te padeshiruar , gjithcka e till vjen nga papergjegjshmeria  e njeriut ,si nga ane e femres ashtu dhe e mashkullit ....

----------

